# IMPERIAL GUARD - My first (painted)army



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

So I've decided to make a project log so I can keep myself motivated on painting up all these models. Imperial guard has a loooot for me to paint.

Here is what I have so far:









1 Company Command Squad










4 Shock Troop Units (40)
2 Heavy Weapon Squads (6)
2 Sentinals
1 Chimera










1 group of Ratlings (6)
1 Basilisk
1 Leman Russ Demolisher


I'm thinking of highlighting the armor with a grey. Any suggestions? I actually encourage suggestions because I am new at this. I need something to help the cloth parts look better. Also I know to tidy up my painting, this was just a test. Other than that, what Can I do to help with the way it looks?

I'll be gluing like mad so I'll take some pictures once I get my army together.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

A whole army painted up like him will look AWESOME!
I have a few pointers:
If you can hi-light the black it will look even better but that can be tricky. 
Giving the skin a Ogryn flesh wash (spelling?) will help bring out the detail. Same with the metal, using a black wash will make it look crisper.
What are you going to paint your tanks like?

And might I suggest basing your models? It will look 100 times better. 

Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried highlighting the black and the gun a bit. I also added some shades to the cloth: 










Started up on a heavy weapons team:










Started on a Sentinal as well. Gotta figure out how to add some black:










My workspace


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice start, i like the cameo look. I agree that a wash to his face, and to the gun will make all that much better for a grand total of 30 more seconds to the time it take you to paint one of these guys!


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

The black highlights look sweet dude! 
That's a mighty workspace area indeed hahaha.

Do you undercoat your models? It'll make the paint run smoother and it helps to bring out the colours.


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Yes I do undercoat them. I'm thinking if I can get them all to what I've posted so far I can have a painted army faster and then go back and detail them more. 

Here is the list I'm working on: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1116393#post1116393


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Try shadow grey for the highlights on the black, maybe a little badab black wash for the green cloth areas if it's not too difficult.

I'd also try a slightly thinner highlight for the guns, using the edge of the brush over the corners of the weapons. Having said that, it's looking good. I like the colour scheme.


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

So I finished the basics for a heavy weapons team and I'm really liking this scheme more and more. I plan on re-doing the highlighting and putting a wash on the skin once I buy some. I also think they will look a lot better after I base them. I'm still trying to think of a theme for the basing. Any ideas are welcome.



















Once I get a huge number of these guys painted I think it will look great!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good start so far IGlegion, if I may make a suggestion... Highlight the black with shadow grey then wash the area with badab black (this will dull down the shadow grey making it seem like a darker grey), then follow up with another shadow grey highlighting ontop of the already highlighted (dulled shadow grey) but not as wide as the previous color, thus giving you two shades and adding more depth to your blacks.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

As for basing your dudes I think a brown sand with grass OR rubble and dead grass would suit your scheme well


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Base with sand, paint all with bestial brown, highlight the sand with deneb is how I do it. I'm not sure the brown would be the best here, but it might work - i'd just worry about suggesting something that leaves you with muddy dark looking models.


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of doing something a little brighter to.contrast the darker colors of the models. Maybe a lighter grey gravel type thing or maybe sand. Also thanks for the tips on shading the black. I'm gonna pick up some shadow grey when I get a chance.


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

So It's been a long while since i've posted but I have been working away! I've got over 1500 points now and just got done with this Company Command Squad. All wielding flamers and a heavy flamer. 

This is my test for my basing:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like they are comming along nicely. IG is hard to stay motivated on because of the sheer number of guardsmen or tanks depending on you preferance. They are looking good, although a full army shot would be even better. I like the basing too. Good contrast to your darker troops.


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! Yeah This was my very first try at basing so I'm sure I'll get it a bit better once I do all the guardsmen haha.

As for motivation I will be in an escalation league starting in march so that will get me motivated to paint my models. First month is 500pts then it goes up from there. And I get extra points for having them all painted!


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

They looking very impressive! Looks like you got your work cut out, but its good that you have a goal and are working towards something ! An army shot would look awesome! O i like the basing it sits nicely with your colour scheme.


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

Finished my first tank paint job today. I think it turned out nicely and fits my troops well. My other Chimera is going to be more of a gray metal than green.




























I had no idea how to do weathering but I'm happy with the results of what I tried.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job on the work so far... I really like the color scheme. + rep!

Couple of observations... 

Your paint looks a little thick in places, especially the metal bits. One of the things I do is to keep a little bottle of water around so that I can dip my brush in before I put the brush into the pot (ie makes it less clumpy)

Also, once you start looking at washes, they can make the model look a bit shiny, so it might be worthwhile to hit them with dullcoat. I'm a big fan of the Armypainter Anti-shine spray...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey looking good! I second CLT40ks comments. I'd also suggest painting the whole base befor you start flocking it. The flocking looks good, but the black rim/edge/undercoat showing through looks weird.

Its almost always worth a quick layer of green or brown over the base befor flocking to ensure any little base bits showing through aren't primer colored and out of place.


----------

